# this seems like a safety question to me



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

How does a person who purports to be a fellow LJ get my personal email when my last name is not listed here?

I don't mind getting messages via our internal message system but getting an email from someone I know I've not given my email address to is a little unnerving to me.

Not being very computer savvy can someone explain to me how this could happen? I've not responded to the email and don't plan to.

(I don't find his name in the list of jocks, so i think he's probably a lurker.)

Thanks
Betsy


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

One thing for sure, Betsy, it didn't come from me.

I wonder if someone hacked the site and pulled the forwarding email from your personal data.


----------



## Whiskers (Nov 6, 2012)

Was it echoed thru the LJ board perhaps? If someone sends me a personal message on here I also receive a email to my personal address, but it from the LJ board, not that person.


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Whiskers - I didn't receive a message from LJ regarding the email like you get when you do a private message.

Lew - you sre one of yhe vety few who foes have my email. Don't you ferl spevial?


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

If he says he's a LJ and he's not listed in the jocks list, I definitely would not respond. He might be some type of hacker and is fishing for info. I'd also forward it to the Admins, CricketWalker or JuanM, and maybe they could check it out.


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Maybe it is someone who knows you personally?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Betsy,

I'm going to pm you with an email address I found through google just to see if it the one that this person found. If so, I'll show you how I found it. I'm not the person who emailed you, in case that's not clear.

Charles


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

Charles I sent you a PM back.

Jay - definitely not someone I know. I`d say only about 10 people actually have that particular email address. In fact,I vety, very seldom even get spam at that email.

Just spooks me a bit.


----------

